# Programme starten automatisch seit Update (WIN 10, Okt.17)



## N00bzor (25. Oktober 2017)

Heyho - da ich mit Dr.Google nicht schlauer geworden bin, dacht ich mir ich frag mal hier in die Runde, ob wer was dazu weis oder vielleicht sogar das selbe Problem hat:

Seit dem Creators-Update oder wie das hieß (vor ein paar Tagen), startet manchmal beim Hochfahren (bzw. mittlerweile fast immer) Windows Live Mail automatisch - das Programm ist aber nicht im Autostart oder so.

Zudem - das stört mich aber nich so -  der Rechenknecht ist Passwortgeschützt, und beim Anmeldebildschirm (also ohne sich angemeldet zu haben) startet wohl nun schon die Hintergrundsoftware (e.g. Virenscanner, Logitech Gaming Software, etc.), was vor dem Update nicht der Fall war.

Kanns sein, dass das mit dem "Problem" des sich selbst öffnenden Mail-Programms zusammenhängt?
(In der heutigen Zeit bin ich ja leicht Pranoid, und da ich mit Win10 ja schon einen großen Schädling auf meinem Rechner installiert habe, möcht ich sichergehen, dass sich da nicht noch was nebst dem OS (OberSchädling) eingenistet hat  )

mfg


----------



## Scientist (25. Oktober 2017)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Programme und Fenster starten automatisch nach dem Update auf die Windows 10 1709 [Update] | Deskmodder.de



Hoert sich danach an.


----------



## nikon87 (27. Oktober 2017)

Dass deine Hintergrundprogramme schon geladen/gestartet werden ist so (von MS) gewollt. Das wurde mit dem neuen Update eingeführt. Das gilt aber eigentlich nur für die Programme die du auch so konfiguriert hast.
Eventuell hat Scientist da aber auch einen guten Ansatz...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Oktober 2017)

N00bzor schrieb:


> Zudem - das stört mich aber nich so -  der Rechenknecht ist Passwortgeschützt, und beim Anmeldebildschirm (also ohne sich angemeldet zu haben) startet wohl nun schon die Hintergrundsoftware (e.g. Virenscanner, Logitech Gaming Software, etc.), was vor dem Update nicht der Fall war.



Schalter auf "Aus" stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00bzor (27. Oktober 2017)

Danke @all. Das mit dem Windows Mail is bis dato (noch) nich wieder aufgetreten, scheint also damit behoben.
Is ja ansich nix Schlimmes, aber wie gesagt: Paranoia und so


----------

